# Best hard drives fr music use? (big ssds are too priey still to me).



## JPQ (Jul 30, 2019)

Best hard drives fr music use? (big ssds are too priey still to me).


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 30, 2019)

Get a 7200 RPM. If you need it to be external, make your own. I usually just buy a USB 3.0 enclosure for about $20 and add an internal 7200 RPM drive. Technically, you could go 4 TB, but I think you may be better with a 2 or 3 TB. 

It has worked fine for me. Not as good as SSD's but it works


----------



## Pictus (Jul 31, 2019)

My reference to choose a HD is








Backblaze Published Hard Drive Stats for Q1 2019


As of March 31, 2019, Backblaze had 106,238 spinning hard drives in our cloud storage ecosystem spread across three data centers. Of that number, there were 1,913 boot drives and 104,325 data drives. ...




www.guru3d.com








__





Backblaze Hard Drive Stats


Hard Drive test data from the Backblaze data center. Backblaze is affordable, easy-to-use cloud storage.



www.backblaze.com


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 31, 2019)

WD Black or Gold drives.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 31, 2019)

of course 7200rpm. where where i live wd gold looks is unavailable at least two big shops (i try buy whole computer parts same place).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 31, 2019)

1TB SSDs are under $100 in the US now. Are you sure it makes sense to invest in spinning drives?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 31, 2019)

SSD prices really have dropped dramatically in recent times. You can get a 4Tb Micron SSD from OWC for $369 now. The difference in performance vs. a mechanical drive is pretty dramatic.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 31, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> 1TB SSDs are under $100 in the US now. Are you sure it makes sense to invest in spinning drives?



It depends on how much storage and SATA ports available. I'm waiting for the 2TB SSDs to lower.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 31, 2019)

I picked up a pair of Crucial MX500 2TB SSD drives for £ 161.00 each during amazon prime day. Thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 31, 2019)

The first time I loaded a project from SSD, I laughed so loud my neighbours almost called the police.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 31, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> I picked up a pair of Crucial MX500 2TB SSD drives for £ 161.00 each during amazon prime day. Thought that was pretty good.


is hard buy out side my home outry. its bit pricey side to me when i need whole computer not only these drives. soon i can i of course upgrade sample drive at least to ssd.


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 31, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> The first time I loaded a project from SSD, I laughed so loud my neighbours almost called the police.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 10, 2019)

Just noticed the link above, but it’s a great source for us since we stream/read mostly.









Backblaze publishes HDD reliability stats for Q2 2019


Given that all the hard drives currently in use are subject to deterioration over time/usage and will fail one day, it's a good idea to keep an...




www.techspot.com


----------



## dr_dohh (Aug 18, 2019)

i'm thinking of getting additional ssds but will they work the same if they're on a, say, blackmagic multidock instead of an internal connection?


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 18, 2019)

Internal is always faster.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 21, 2019)

ICY DOCK DuoSwap MB971SP-B


----------

